# dvd driver for 5315 acer aspire



## puzzleist66 (Jun 14, 2008)

my dvd drive does not work, nor is it recognised as the E: drive. if i go through the device driver, there is an error for the device and it can't update the driver. 

could someone please give me some advice?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the driver is part of windows
in the device manager uninstall it and reboot


----------



## puzzleist66 (Jun 14, 2008)

thank you for that advice, but that did not solve the problem??????:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------



## kandra (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,
The link you're looking for the driver (Acer Aspire 5315 Drivers) computer, you can download and upload link. I hope you could help.


----------

